

Ask HN: easy noprocrast loophole - nearestneighbor

There is a frustratingly easy way to circumvent "noprocrast", defeating its purpose. For example, in Firefox, you can use "private browsing" (Shift-Apple-P on a Mac).<p>Would it be a good idea to track IP addresses to make it a bit harder to work around the noprocrast delay?
======
NathanKP
If you are that addicted already then you'll probably need to use something
like this:

<http://visitsteve.com/work/selfcontrol/> \- For Mac OS X

<http://www1.k9webprotection.com/> \- For Windows, designed to block porn but
it can block any site you want.

Have fun!

~~~
asimjalis
<http://www.opendns.com> is another way to block sites.

------
revorad
An easier loophole is to go straight to <http://news.ycombinator.com/logout>.
Then you can continue reading.

If you're really struggling, seriously try working on a computer without an
internet connection (See <http://www.paulgraham.com/distraction.html>).

